# How do you feel about the chrome browser?



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have decided I love it. It has the ap store where you can download all sorts of simple games, solitaire games, all sorts of mah jong games, farm king, bubble popping games, just tons of games and music programs and stuff. I love Christmas Mah jong. I love solitaire golf.
I had no idea this browser was so wonderful. I don't use it to browse, really, just to play with the aps. I like the weather aps, the games, the puzzles..... I have found joy in a browser. And it is all free! Plus it works on You tube and hulu and netflix....... happiness in a click.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, it's my primary browser. I will say that if you value privacy, there are things that need to be done to secure said privacy; just Google something like "make Chrome more private" or something like that.

But yeah, when I want to surf, and surf fast, I'll use Chrome. If I'm doing some hardcore geeking, I'll use Firefox.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I love it for browsing since it doesn't have a lot of garbage in it, it's built for speed. I don't do any games except for Angry Birds occasionally when I am bored.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have read that Google Chrome is a much smaller simplier download than other browsers which makes it less prone to issues.
.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

I'm not really a huge fan of Google. They tend to produce buggy software. BUT Google Chrome is the exception to that rule. It's solid, well supported and fast.

I'm a believer and have been using it for years. I now look at IE and wonder how people could deal with it. :grin:


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Is either chrome or foxfire tied to a provider such as MS or Yahoo? I'm getting very tired dealing with browser not working messages.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't believe either Mozilla or Chrome are tied to yahoo or MSN? They both work on any site though. I feel safest with firefox with the add ons named adblock and noscript. But chrome is fast and has all these cool game aps to add.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

You can get adblock and noscript for Chrome also. Just look for extensions under tools.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> I don't believe either Mozilla or Chrome are tied to yahoo or MSN? They both work on any site though. I feel safest with firefox with the add ons named adblock and noscript. But chrome is fast and has all these cool game aps to add.


So are any browsers comected to something similar?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Safari, should not be connected to any of those at all.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Unlikely Farmer said:


> I'm not really a huge fan of Google. They tend to produce buggy software. BUT Google Chrome is the exception to that rule. It's solid, well supported and fast.
> 
> I'm a believer and have been using it for years. I now look at IE and wonder how people could deal with it. :grin:


Oh I missed your statement about Chrome being a Google product. I've had issues with Google. But you say those things don't exist with the use of their browser. Hmmm! interesting. I'm not arguing here. I'm just surprised is all.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Safari, should not be connected to any of those at all.


I've never heard about Safari. What do you know about it?


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I use chrome to check E mails but still prefer Firefox for general browsing. I still get Connection Timed out messages weather I use Chrome, Firefox or Microsoft explorer though. Cannot seem to get this fixed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

am1too said:


> I've never heard about Safari. What do you know about it?


It is what Apple uses.
I have a iMac and Safari has been great after having 2 PC's using IE.

And yes it can also be used on Window based machines.

http://www.apple.com/safari/


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

dirtman said:


> I use chrome to check E mails but still prefer Firefox for general browsing. I still get Connection Timed out messages weather I use Chrome, Firefox or Microsoft explorer though. Cannot seem to get this fixed.


One thing is I don't think I'm being timed out. I'm getting lots of can't find the address thing even with in the same site.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for this thread. Ive wondered about trying chrome a try. After reading this thread I think I will.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If it has google's name on it, I won't try it. They sure do collect a lot of info on folks. Maybe not with a browser, but you can never be sure. The CEO of google was a big Obama supporter. Even got out and did lots of politicking for him. I will stick with Firefox,
Google CEO Backs Obama - WSJ.com
http://mashable.com/2009/04/27/eric-schmidt-barack-obama/
Google CEO Endorses Obama | Epicenter | Wired.com


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> If it has google's name on it, I won't try it. They sure do collect a lot of info on folks. Maybe not with a browser, but you can never be sure. The CEO of google was a big Obama supporter. Even got out and did lots of politicking for him. I will stick with Firefox,
> Google CEO Backs Obama - WSJ.com
> http://mashable.com/2009/04/27/eric-schmidt-barack-obama/
> Google CEO Endorses Obama | Epicenter | Wired.com


That is interesting. Think I'll shy away from Chrome. I'm very leary of Google. I just don't want to jump from one fire to another. Really why I'm asking questions.


Anybody want to spill the goods (whatever that may entail) on foxfire?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

am1too said:


> That is interesting. Think I'll shy away from Chrome. I'm very leary of Google. I just don't want to jump from one fire to another. Really why I'm asking questions.
> 
> 
> Anybody want to spill the goods (whatever that may entail) on foxfire?


Here is a search that uses googles resources but does not record your IP address. It does not track where you go. 

https://startpage.com/eng/aboutstartpage/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know why so many are worried about Google and others keeping track of where you go.
How many know the Law now says YOUR ISP MUST keep track of where and when and how much you visit sites, for TWO YEARS, some do it even longer.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

How I feel about Chrome is generally how I feel about any software or hardware product. If it fits your needs, you feel like it's safe and etc...does what you want it to do...more power to ya. 

I have 8 browsers on my laptop for different reasons. They all seem to work fine, although I'm not really prone to having too many issues in the first place and if I do they stem from Windows itself or....hah...what I've done to it.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> How I feel about Chrome is generally how I feel about any software or hardware product. If it fits your needs, you feel like it's safe and etc...does what you want it to do...more power to ya.
> 
> I have 8 browsers on my laptop for different reasons. They all seem to work fine, although I'm not really prone to having too many issues in the first place and if I do they stem from Windows itself or....hah...what I've done to it.


Would you care to share more? What are they? What are the pluses and minuses?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

What browsers are they?

Avant, Chrome, Deepnet, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Rockmelt and Safari for Windows.

I seriously don't give one way or another which one I use. They all work, I'm not paranoid about security or privacy, for the most part any issue I've had with any of them personally was because of a Windows problem or bad plugin/addon and not an issue of the browser itself.

And really, I only have them all because I troubleshoot other people's issues, for some web development testing and also I beta test other software that needs to work across browsers - or rather more likely, so I can find the cross browser issues and be ready for the onslaught of issues my customers are going to have once they get ahold of software.

I personally do not count on a browser to keep me safe, secure and as private as possible. I count on me to do that.

As Arabian Knight already said, there is no true privacy on the net just like there is no true privacy out in the walking world. All the things used to track people, whether a traffic camera on the street, security cam in an ATM or advertising cookies through a browser can be used for good or for evil. I personally don't mind if the feds are using cookie information or other information to track down pedofiles and the like trading their trash through the net. People are getting hurt and those *&$^%&*(#'s should be found and.....I cannot finish that sentence here 

And honestly, the feds don't care how much grain storage you have, but maybe we should all be concerned if you can supply an army with automatic weapons out of your garage...you know? Anyway I'm already further into political crud in this thread than I intended to be. Anyway if you aren't doing something that someone wants to track you for, for real, then it's really nothing to worry about.

Other than criminals who want your account numbers...and honestly these days you are more at risk at walmart from the readers that can read your card from five feet away while you wait with it poised at the swiper. Nevermind that cute girl that LOOKS like she's taking a picture of her friend with the cell phone. Or the cashier that is working on the side scanning cards and selling your info underground on the net.

If something can be fixed, it can be broken. People are far more "at risk" from malware these days than from hackers and even viruses unless they have no antivirus software at all. EVERY program can be exploited eventually by the right person.

If you are using any browser (and esp. if it happens with more than one) and from time to time "can't find address" and you KNOW that site is up and running, something else is wrong with your computer or your net access in general. I live in a pretty rural area with a national carrier and the routing they have set up often goes dead. Meaning all the routes that they have purchased for internet access to and through backbones are once in a while, cruddy..routers go down, forwarded IP's get released and not renewed, etc. Also, when websites are changing a lot of their internet settings, such as one called DNS settings (Domain Name Server), it can take time to propagate through the internet and the famous "bad address" or "bad shortcut" or just "page not found" can come up anywhere from ten minutes to 24 hours until the DNS propagates. That actually happens to me A LOT when Kung (or whomever) has changed things on HT servers. 

So not all issues with getting from here to there are just the fault of the browser or computer. It's like saying something is wrong with your car because they've shut down the onramp to the interstate for a while. But along the same lines sometimes the car stereo doesn't work because something is wrong with the car and not the stereo. Hmm that is probably too long of an analogy LOL.

Unless you have downloaded what can be called a "branded" browser, or, if you don't pay attention during install, you aren't going to get a bunch of built in stuff like msn or yahoo...and if you do, it can be taken out either through the add/remove programs or the addon managers. Most people get "things" in their browser because they aren't paying attention while installing things and just about anything that is packaged with a browser of any name can be stripped and/or customized.

Rockmelt is a special browser for special people LOL. The name is cool. It works fine but is geared toward special purpose....social media addicts. I have it because some of my customers are social media addicts and/or use social media to promote themselves/their business(es). I don't particularly like it and I would say if a novice user would like a headache, that is the one they should get.

Always have had a softspot for Opera as I remember when it came out and it was like a breath of fresh air for some of us doing certain activities at the time. Though it seems like development of it has somewhat slowed.

Deepnet was also sort of designed for special purpose, most general users would probably also find it frustrating to use maybe. Support for it is sort of lacking.

If a person is into the pods, pads and iphone stuff Safari should look pretty familiar and in general it's pretty easy to use and functions better in general than IE. Also if you are a mac user and have to work on a windows computer, it would just be more familiar.

I don't even know if they continue to develop Avant. I have one dude that won't let it go and he probably should, actually he should just get rid of his computer and use a pencil and paper.

And Chrome...works. IE works. I think the largest frustration I can think of for users with IE is that when one tabbed page freezes it freezes the entire application, that is something M$ hasn't figured out yet, how to isolate the tabs, but then they try to be everything for everyone and that's a fail right there.

I realize everyone (just about) in this thread seems mainly concerned with add-ons and security/privacy and in truth...none of them are perfect where any of that is concerned. There is no one browser that will NEVER have an issue, but like I said most issues really are due to add-ons from one place or another or with Windows itself. OR because someone has gotten into something they have failed to protect themselves from like malware/spyware or viruses and trojans.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Security. Ya now Macs are not even safe anymore. 
At least 3 malware type viruses have been attacking OS X I did go with virus protection several years ago on this iMac, knowing that it would be an issue very soon as Apple's get more and more PR. iPhone, iPad, and even more iMacs sold, etc.
And just like Windows there has been several holes patched in the latest version of OS X Lion. So even Apple is not without patching things just like MS does, not as much as they do.
The best advise is Backup, Backup.
At the price of external mini HD now anybody can have a good external backup drive.
I back my entire HD on a mini drive and it does it so quickly you don't even know it is backing up anything new.
And the main reason I did get this mini drive is that the new version like Lion, and the upcoming late summer Mountain Lion, you can ONLY download it from the App Store.~!!
You can NOT buy the installation CD. And by golly when you are downloading that MUCH info at a time anything can go wrong, you WANT to have a good back up available, for Just In Case.


----------

